# No Landline socket, Internet options?



## tilsun (17 Feb 2021)

Hi
Our house is old and has been through a few bits of remodelling before we got it.
There was a landline originally through Telecom Eireann, but at some stage it got ripped out. There are now extension sockets in the bedrooms but they don't seem to be fully wired to anything.
We have tried in the past to get Sky broadband but as they use these landlines they were unable to install. In fairness their engineer tried to trace the wires etc but got nowhere with it.
We have been using Virgin but would love something cheaper and really only need Internet and not their bundles.
Is there any other provider who do not need landline sockets?
Is getting the sockets put in/ properly wired  a big job?
Would appreciate any advice or suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Introuble83 (17 Feb 2021)

Having been in a very similar predicament I found virgin media as my only option .


----------



## keving1989 (17 Feb 2021)

What about a Three payg sim? three.ie/buy/prepay.html#sim-only
20 euro top up evey 28 days, I've used it before and its basically unlimited although signal and speed may be an issue.
You can buy a 4g router with Ethernet ports ---  tp-link.com/uk/home-networking/3g-4g-router/ or else tether off an old phone


----------



## Protocol (17 Feb 2021)

There are several types of broadband:

ADSL/VDSL over a telephone line
Cable bb, like Virgin, mainly in cities
The new TFFH networks, like SIRO, which runs alongside elec wires to houses
Wireless: mostly in rural areas - an antenna is put on your roof, pointed at a mast on a hill
Mobile broadband, using a smartphone, or dongle
Satellite


----------



## Ravima (18 Feb 2021)

I'd be with Keving on this. Get a mobile and port it to the laptop.  GOMO at €12.99 pm works for me, if ever the landline system goes down.


----------



## Peanuts20 (18 Feb 2021)

had a similar issue in that the phone line into my house is broken and Eir have told me it would cost a 4 figure sum to dig up and replace and fix. Estate is wired for Virgin and that is the only thing that works. Maybe SIRO down the line could be an option.

Incidentally, if you are an existing Virgin customer, don't ring India looking for discounts as you will get little. They have a customer loyalty team in Limerick whose direct number is 061 272190 who are much more flexible and actually answer the call quite quickly


----------



## Zenith63 (18 Feb 2021)

What do you use the broadband for?  If it's anything too heavy or where responsiveness matters (gaming, video conferences) the mobile SIM option might be a little frustrating.

It's kinda hard to beat Virgin Media broadband from a speed/reliability perspective, unless you have fibre-to-the-home in your area.  You also don't need to take their bundle, there's a broadband only offering for €30 for the first 6 months, €60 thereafter that you should be able to get for a good price if you ring them up each year and ask to cancel.  An Eir connection is minimum €30, so not a huge saving there if you stay on top of your renewals.


----------



## tilsun (21 Feb 2021)

keving1989 said:


> What about a Three payg sim? three.ie/buy/prepay.html#sim-only
> 20 euro top up evey 28 days, I've used it before and its basically unlimited although signal and speed may be an issue.
> You can buy a 4g router with Ethernet ports ---  tp-link.com/uk/home-networking/3g-4g-router/ or else tether off an old phone


Hi thanks, this seems like a good option. Does the router make much difference or is it much the same as an old phone?


----------



## Zenith63 (21 Feb 2021)

tilsun said:


> Hi thanks, this seems like a good option. Does the router make much difference or is it much the same as an old phone?


It's ultimately very similar to a phone with the hotspot turned on.  But a decent router with a SIM slot will broadcast much stronger WiFi and should have a much bigger/better antenna that an old phone would have, so well worth the money.  You can get them battery powered (handy to take it travelling with you!) or mains (will have stronger Wifi capabilities etc).  You'll also find decent units will have a socket to plug in an external antenna for the mobile signal, it would be well worth considering ordering an antenna at the same time, you can stick it to the window where the router is going to live and get a significantly better connection.


----------



## tilsun (21 Feb 2021)

Thanks all for your replies.
I have tried negotiating a better price with Virgin and usually can, but this year they are not budging, so maybe a break will do us good 
We really only use internet for Netflix and a couple of zoom calls so I think we could downgrade without much pain. Husband and I have unlimited on our phones so it would just be to set things up for the kids.
I am wondering if it is worth buying a router? Can anyone recommend a cheap one? 
Or does it give much of an advantage to using an old phone to tether?
Thanks, this has been very helpful


----------



## tilsun (21 Feb 2021)

Zenith63 said:


> It's ultimately very similar to a phone with the hotspot turned on.  But a decent router with a SIM slot will broadcast much stronger WiFi and should have a much bigger/better antenna that an old phone would have, so well worth the money.  You can get them battery powered (handy to take it travelling with you!) or mains (will have stronger Wifi capabilities etc).  You'll also find decent units will have a socket to plug in an external antenna for the mobile signal, it would be well worth considering ordering an antenna at the same time, you can stick it to the window where the router is going to live and get a significantly better connection.


Fantastic, thank you!
One more question, if you don't mind. Do all Routers have a Sim slot?  Doing a quick search and some don't specify that they have one.


----------



## Zenith63 (21 Feb 2021)

Most will not have a SIM slot, so yes you’ll need to choose one specifically. Also watch out that some claim support for a SIM but you have to separately buy a USB dongle for them.

This kind of thing would be perfect - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Unlocked-N...t=&hvlocphy=1007850&hvtargid=pla-873150317268


----------



## SparkRite (21 Feb 2021)

@tilsun One thing I would strongly advise is, before committing to going down the GSM modem/router path, is to check (over a few days at differing times) the strength/quality/latency/speed of whichever provider you are planning to use within your house beforehand.

Also be aware that most GSM broadband signals are not as stable as most hardwired BB.
Contention ratio usually is a bigger problem with GSM than most modern BB hardwire provisions.
For instance, at 2am I usually get in the region of 60-80 Mbps download whereas at 2pm on a weekday I struggle to get 2-3 Mbps.

Really what I'm saying is that if you do decide to use a GSM modem/router do not expect the same QOS that you were/are getting with Virgin.


----------



## tilsun (21 Feb 2021)

Thanks so much. I feel a lot wiser about it all now. 
Good to have an option even if it turns out not to be ideal, don't like being trapped with one supplier.
Thank you for taking the time to help me out!


----------



## Introuble83 (21 Feb 2021)

Just to note on the above some people and  have mentioned gomo and three/ Mobile sim options. Whilst they say unlimited fair usage applies . This differs from company to company but averages about 100gb a month . For a lot of users that is fine but if you are running Netflix or YouTube a lot it’s not going to work . I use an average of 750gb a month .


----------

